# Installer un prog prévu pour mac os 9, shoebox, sur Mac OS x



## Apo2000 (19 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai une question qui va sembler sûrement bête pour beaucoup d'entre vous, mais je suis absolument nul sur mac.
J'ai un mac portable avec Mac OS X. Je veux installer un logiciel appelé shoebox. Or lorsque je tente de le faire, on me dit que cela ne fonctionne qu'avec une application nommée classic, que je n'ai visiblement pas. J'ai fait quelques recherches et ce que j'ai compris, c'est que ce logiciel était prévu pour mac os 9 et que ce programme classic est une sorte d'émulation sur mac os x. or je ne trouve pas ce programme sur mon cd d'installation de mac os x et je ne veux pas de mac os 9 sur mon portable (j'ai aussi les cd d'installation qui avaient été fournie lorsque j'avais acheté le mac, en même temps que le cd de mac os x)... 
Quelqu'un aurait il une solution? merci d'avance...


----------



## Sidor (19 Mars 2009)

Tout dépend de la version de Mac OS que tu as. Classic est supportée jusqu'à Tiger OSX 10.4 mais pas par Leopard OSX 10.5 ce dernier l'a abandonné.
Je pense que tu dois avoir la dernière version du système Mac donc pour ton programme... va falloir que tu regardes si il n'a pas été porté sous OS X.


----------



## macaccro (19 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas quelle version vous avez de Shoebox mais il y en a une qui est tout à fait compatible avec Tiger et Léopard http://www.kavasoft.com/Shoebox/

Téléchargez cette version et oubliez celle que vous tentez d'installer tes les problèmes de classic que vous semblez ne pas avoir su votre mac

PS si vous pouvez changer le titre de votre message.... il est pas tres explicite et cela facilite pas les réponses.


----------



## Apo2000 (19 Mars 2009)

merci de vos réponses. En fait, il ne s'agit pas du même shoebox. Mon logiciel n'est pas pour les photos mais les références de livres, rien à voir. Et malheureusement, je n'ai trouvé aucun version pour mac os x...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2009)

et ca fait quoi exactement ce shoebox?

car si vraiment utile le concept a certainement été repris autrement par d'autres  développeurs sous OSX


----------



## Apo2000 (19 Mars 2009)

te dire exactement à quoi il sert, j'en sais rien. C'est un logiciel dont se sert ma femme pour son boulôt et sa thèse...

Finalement, il semble que j'ai classic, donc je dois avoir une version pas trop récente de mac os X. Mais voici le message qu'il m'affiche:

Aucun dossier système classic
Les versions installées de macos 9 ne sont pas compatibles avec classic. Installez mac OS 9.1 ou ultérieur (gestion de classic).
Pour plus dinformations à propos de lintsllation de ces fonctionnalités, cliquez sur le bouton aide.


Evidemment, je suis allé dans le fichier aide qui m'indique que soit j'installe un dossier système classique à partir du disque d'installation de mac os x dans un dossier que je n'arrive justement pas à trouver sur le cd, soit je redémarre avec mac os 9, mais je ne veux pas de mac os 9 sur mon mac, je veux rester sous mac os X...


----------



## macaccro (19 Mars 2009)

Ok,

C'est un soft pour les linguistes et anthropologues....
http://www.sil.org/computing/shoebox/index.html

_System requirements

Shoebox runs on the following computer systems:
Windows 3.1
Windows 95 and later
Macintosh (OS 7.5, 8, and 9; and on version 10 (OS X) if it supports Classic. The newest Macs do not support Classic)._
http://www.sil.org/computing/shoebox/SysReq.html



> je ne veux pas de mac os 9 sur mon mac, je veux rester sous mac os X...


aïe.... ça sent la querelle de ménage car Mme aura besoin de classique pour faire tourner son application et monsieur n'en veut pas 

En fait l'environnement *Classic* sur un PowerPc permet de faire tourner certaines applications. Il ne s'agit pas de remplacer Tiger par Mac Os 9 mais qu'il soit simplement installé sur le DD du mac et qu'il sera lancé au besoin en l'occurrence par Shoesbox et cela de façon quasi transparente: il y a une option dans les préférences sytème (environnement classic de mémoire) qui permet d'occulter l'interface graphique de lancement de Mac Os 9 sous classic

*UPDATE* Tout ce que je dis concernant l'environnent classic suppose que vous ayez un PowerPC style G3, G4, G5. Vous ne nous avez rien dit concernant votre Mac.


----------



## Apo2000 (19 Mars 2009)

Justement, c'est ce que je voudrais comprendre. Si j'installe une partition mac os 9 avec les cd fournis comme il m'est indiqué dans le fichier aide, qu'est ce qui va changer dans la présentation ou le fonctionnement de mon ordinateur?
par exemple, lors du démarrage, va t'on me demander de choisir quel système doit démarrer?
Si je veux lancer shoebox depuis mac os x, est ce que cela sera possible et est ce que cela ne va pas empêcher le fonctionnement des autres programmes dont ma femme a besoin en parallèle comme word?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2009)

on revient en arriere
quel est TON mac?
PPC? macintel?

et quel OS d'origine ( support gris) si different de l'OS installé

--
A part ca
pour faire court et pas techosse: classic est l'unité de gestion dans OSX de l'environnement OS9
Aucun besoin de partition 
par défaut  est désactivé et ne s'active , tout seul,  que quand une appli OS9 se lance
Et sinon il dort , et te fout une paix royale


----------



## Apo2000 (19 Mars 2009)

c'est un mac portable Ibook G4.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2009)

et?
quel OS?
( y a tiger dans ton profil 
mais à l'origine? tiger ou panther?

quoiqu'il en soit
OS9 EST sur le cd GRIS


----------



## macaccro (19 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> on revient en arriere
> quel est TON mac?
> PPC? macintel?



Non je ne suis pas d'accord. On ne revient pas en arrière
Parce qu'au final il y a deux solutions :

Soit Apo2000 a un PowerPc G3, G4 ou G5 et il peut installer Mac os9 pour faire tourner son appli dans l'environnement classic

soit c'est un MacIntel et il lui faudra s'il veut vraiment faire tourner son appli faire l'acquisition d'un iMac G3 par exemple


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2009)

et au dessus   tu as une demonstration limpide que j'ai eu raison de revenir en arriere

la preuve ?
*il A* OS9 -classic
il lui suffira de l'installer si ce n'est pas déjà fait


----------



## Apo2000 (19 Mars 2009)

Mon mac portable ibook a pour OS macOS X. c'est un ordinateur acheté neuf en 2006. Je pense qu'il s'agit de tiger mais sans être certain. Je suis vraiment nul en mac...
Pour les cd fournis, ils sont tous gris...J'en ai deux d'installation de mac OS X et un d'installation de mac os 9.
maintenant, si c'est powerpc, G5 ou G4, j'en sais rien du tout.
Quant je vais dans l'espèce de panneau de configuration version mac, je constate effectivement l'icone classic, mais si je le lance, il me met le message que j'ai inscrit. Pareil si je démarre directement l'image du programme shoebox.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2009)

on revient en arriere
quel est TON mac?
PPC? macintel?

et quel OS d'origine ( support gris) si different de l'OS installé

--
A part ca
pour faire court et pas techosse: classic est l'unité de gestion dans OSX de l'environnement OS9
Aucun besoin de partition 
par défaut  est désactivé et ne s'active , tout seul,  que quand une appli OS9 se lance
Et sinon il dort , et te fout une paix royale


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2009)

Apo2000 a dit:


> Bce logiciel était prévu pour mac os 9 et que ce programme classic est une sorte d'émulation sur mac os x. or je ne trouve pas ce programme sur mon cd d'installation de mac os x et je ne veux pas de mac os 9 sur mon portable (j'ai aussi les cd d'installation qui avaient été fournie lorsque j'avais acheté le mac, en même temps que le cd de mac os x)...



Alors, il n'y a pas de solution à ton proiblème, parce que Classic, *n'est pas* une sorte d'émulation de Mac OS 9 sur Mac OS X, Classic, *c'est Mac OS 9* mais qui s'exécute sous Mac OS X, au lieu de le faire nativement. Un dossier système "Classic" est capable de faire démarrer le Mac si celui ci accepte de démarrer sous OS 9 (en gros : Mac d'avant 2003).

Si Classic (donc OS 9) était fourni avec ton Mac, et que tu n'es pas sous Leopard, tu n'as que deux options : installer Mac OS 9 sur ton Mac, ou faire usage d'un émulateur mais là aussi faudra installer Mac OS 9.

Okazou ça serait ça qui te fait reculer : un dossier système Mac OS 9 peut très bien cohabiter avec un système X sur le même volume, pas besoin de partitionner ou de faire usage d'un autre disque !

Pour finir, Classic et Mac OS 9, ainsi que les applications qui en ont besoin, c'est dans le forum "Classic Mac" qu'on en parle. On y va !




pascalformac a dit:


> quel est TON mac?
> PPC? macintel?



Rhooo le nioube &#8230; Il lui dit que Classic est fourni avec (non non, dès le premier post ), et il demande si des fois ça serait pas un MacIntel &#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rhooo le nioube &#8230; Il lui dit que Classic est fourni avec (non non, dès le premier post ), et il demande si des fois ça serait pas un MacIntel &#8230;



Alors RELIS le poste #1
1- AUCUNE indication du type de mac PPC-Macintel
ou  quel OSX

2- aucune allusion à fourniture de Classic
 c'est même quasi le contraire 


> Or lorsque je tente de le faire, on me dit que cela ne fonctionne qu'avec une application nommé*e classic, que je n'ai visiblement pas.* J'ai fait quelques recherches et ce que j'ai compris, c'est que ce logiciel était prévu pour mac os 9 et que ce programme classic est une sorte d'émulation sur mac os x. *or je ne trouve pas ce programme sur mon cd d'installation de mac*


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alors RELIS le poste #1
> 1- AUCUNE indication du type de mac PPC-Macintel
> ou  quel OSX
> 
> ...



Relis mieux, en tenant compte du fait que visiblement, il pense que Classic et Mac OS 9 sont deux choses différentes :



> je ne veux pas de mac os 9 sur mon portable (j'ai aussi les cd d'installation qui avaient été fournie lorsque j'avais acheté le mac, en même temps que le cd de mac os x)...



Je n'ai pas souvenir d'un MacIntel fourni avec OS 9


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mars 2009)

et je n'ai pas souvenir que macintel fut nommé dans post 1

et en plus visiblement Apo2000 n'est pas precis
pour moi
(





> j'ai aussi les cd d'installation qui avaient été fournie lorsque j'avais acheté le mac, en même temps que le cd de mac os x)...


ne signifie pas que c'est un ppc  ( ce qu'on a appris qu'après)
ni que ces fameux cd sont OS9-classic

je pencherai  peut etre 2 jeux de cd:
  gris en panther ( avec classic dedans) 
 et tiger fourni ou installé après

ou un jeu tiger gris ( le dernier ibookG4 le 6,7 fut le seul vendu avec tiger gris)

 on n'a pas de réponse sur le modele
----
et quoiqu'il en soit classic est sur le cd gris


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou un jeu tiger gris ( le dernier ibookG4 le 6,7 fut le seul vendu avec tiger gris)



Non, le modèle précédent (late 2004, 1,2 Ghz) l'a aussi été dans les derniers temps, le mien était vendu avec un DVD de Panther, mais celui de Pierrou, du même modèle, lui, c'était un Tiger, je sais, parce qu'après avoir cassé son nibouc, il m'a donné le DVD pour remplacer celui du mien qui avait été perdu, et que Roberto n'a pas pu récupérer sur son épave, le connecteur de disque dur pour le modèle mi 2005 de ses parents (1,33 Ghz), car il est différent sur ce modèle !

Mais pour le PPC, il dit "je ne veux pas d'OS 9  dont le CD d'installation était fourni avec la machine, donc, c'est bien un PPC !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2009)

ca frise le ridicule
il ne dit PAS ca





Pascal 77 a dit:


> il dit "je ne veux pas d'OS 9 &#8230; *dont* le CD d'installation était fourni avec la machine,!



car justement il ne pige pas  ce qu'il a exactement ni comment c'est installé


brefle
quoiqu'il en soit il serait utile que Appo2000 repasse lire
et dise ce qu'il a exactement comme CD
 jeu gris panther + tiger installé ulterieurement
ou 
jeu gris Tiger

et on répète
quoiqu'il en soit, classic est sur le support GRIS

il suffira de l'installer
( directement , install personalisée, ou indirectement via pacifist)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2009)

Une fois encore, *si !* il dit ça (en substance, là, je te le remets "texto")) :



Apo2000 a dit:


> je ne veux pas de mac os 9 sur mon portable (j'ai aussi les cd d'installation qui avaient été fournie lorsque j'avais acheté le mac



Tout son problème vient de ce qu'il pense que "Classic" et "Mac OS 9" sont deux choses différentes, alors qu'en fait, c'est la même chose !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une fois encore, *si !* il dit ça (en substance, là, je te le remets "texto")) :


inutile de répeter je sais lire

et comme deja dit
ca ne veut pas dire qu'il parle de cd OS9 ou classic ,
mais  qu'il parle des cd d'origine  , les gris ( par opposition à cd d'OS installé ensuite)



> Tout son problème vient de ce qu'il pense que "Classic" et "Mac OS 9" sont deux choses différentes, alors qu'en fait, c'est la même chose !


ca vient aussi du fait qu'il ne pige pas ce qu'il y a sur les cd 
et que classic il l'a déjà
( peut etre même sur le mac )

et je soupconne qu'il il a tiger installé  via d'autres cd
du moins c'est tiger indiqué dans l'info à gauche


----------

